# Best fly repellent spray/gel/any other!??



## ChestnutConvert (20 April 2011)

Can anyone tell what the most effective fly repellent is at the moment as my boy is bothered by them and it's only the end of April!
I don't mind spray, gel or any other method i just need some recommendations on what the strongest ones are that work the best...


----------



## thatsmygirl (20 April 2011)

Phaser works well


----------



## tasteofchristmaschaos (20 April 2011)

I use two, Coopers fly repellant and Avon Skin So Soft.


----------



## touchstone (20 April 2011)

I think I've  tried just about every brand of fly repellant!

Coopers works well but is expensive; most of the 'natural' ones I've tried have been pretty useless, although I haven't used any neem products, that might be next on my list of things to try.

Avon skin so soft I found pretty useless to be honest.

I'm currently using Naf deet spray, it is fairly expensive but seems to be working, along with summer fly cream (the bright yellow stuff) in ears and on sensitive bits.  So far so good!


----------



## Woodykat (20 April 2011)

Fly Away or Lincoln

Also use NAF cream - think the NAF spray is rubbish though!


----------



## ChestnutConvert (20 April 2011)

touchstone said:



			I think I've  tried just about every brand of fly repellant!

Coopers works well but is expensive; most of the 'natural' ones I've tried have been pretty useless, although I haven't used any neem products, that might be next on my list of things to try.

Avon skin so soft I found pretty useless to be honest.

I'm currently using Naf deet spray, it is fairly expensive but seems to be working, along with summer fly cream (the bright yellow stuff) in ears and on sensitive bits.  So far so good!
		
Click to expand...

Derby house have Naf Deet spray half price in their outlet at the moment, i was thinking of trying that. Although i'm currently using Naf Off gel and not finding that any good.


----------



## arizonahoney (20 April 2011)

Leovet Power Phazer.


----------



## Nikiska (20 April 2011)

CITRONELLA is the best thing since sliced bread! (I also put apple cider vinegar and garlic in their foods coz midgies don't like the smell or taste of the horse when they go near them)


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (20 April 2011)

I've tried most brands, and IMO the most effective are;

Coopers, (but it's expensive. You're not suppose to need to apply it daily as it will stay on the horses coat - which wasn't ideal for me as I want to sponge down my sweaty horse every day after riding - washing off that expensive coopers!)

Power Phaser is the best fly spray it seems, although even that will evaporate and become less effective gradually throughout the day.

Or, to save your money, and avoid the need to cover your horse in chemicals every day, buy a fly rug and mask! When I worked out how much I was spending on phaser for 2 horses, buying a decent fly rug saved me an absolute fortune in sprays that don't really work 100% effectively anyway.  I use rugs and just put a bit of nettex sweet itch cream around my horses sheath areas, to keep those pesky bloodsuckers off !

Yesterday was the frst day the rugs came out.


----------

